# Why does SC hate Ohio?



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

My wife's family is from Charleston SC, and we try to get down there every other year. Last time we went, I saw a bumper sticker that said "Go Back To Ohio." I investigated this further, and it seems that the citizens have formed a prejudice against all ohioans. They are mad because of A. the number of people relocating, and B. tourists. I don't get it. Don't they realize their state would probably be in the pots if it weren't for all the tourist money flowing into there every year. I don't really understand this, so if anyone could shed some light on the topic, I would appreciate it.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Ignorance?


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

rod bender bob said:


> Ignorance?


Along with "Hell No They Ain't Forgetting"

I do agree with not realizing the amount of revenue we bring to that state, but there you have Northern thinking vs. Southern thinking.


----------



## RiverCat (May 25, 2012)

Never heard of them hating Ohioans, interesting...


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ohio people hate michigan, especially during football season whats with that?


----------



## RiverCat (May 25, 2012)

Just did some research, they really do hate Ohioans!

http://gobacktoohio.com/

http://www.charlestoncitypaper.com/charleston/ohioans-have-invaded-the-lowcountry-and-some-folks-wish-they-would-leave/Content?oid=1946300

Some sites that I found.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Well... no wonder they hate Ohioians:


> "Ohioans happen to be the world's largest consumers of baby seals." Obviously.


DA!


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Shut up Tom! We can't help it we have the best college football program in the nation.

Rivercat: isn't it crazy?


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

In breeding is illegal in OH, thats one reason they hate us, another is this whole idea of visiting the dentist that bothers them.

I enjoy going down there, and buying their short sale deals!!


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Went on a walking tour in Charleston a few years back and the tour guide went on to say his grandfather told him if it wasn't for us yankees his family would still be rich. He went on to tell us that back in the early 1800s Charleston was the place to migrate to people from all over the world came there for various reasons. The Huguenots came from France for religious reasons and people came from all over the world and loved it and thought it was wonderful to which I replied unless they were from Africa. He didn't like that comment very well lol


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

They're still mad about losing the Civil War, and Ohio was the main destination of the underground railroad. Plus football is huge down there and they're probably mad about all the attention Ohio State gets.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

There really is one thing that sums this up..... O!!!H!!!!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

He went on to tell us that back in the early 1800s Charleston was the place to migrate to people from all over the world came there for various reasons.

- just a guess...

because they were sold for a profit maybe?


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

his grandfather told him if it wasn't for us yankees his family would still be rich.


8) tell grandaddy he's welcome, and it's OhighO

The name Ohio originates from the Iroquois Indian word for good river.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

... This Indian name was later translated by the French as La Belle Riviere (the Beautiful River). Ohio is the 17th state admitted to the Union March 1, 1803.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha....a Lee county sheriff in ft. myers beach florida told me "common sense ends at the mason dixon line"...explains alot

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

lOl that would explain all them pirites in key west 8), and the pirates too


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

I believe that upon the election of Abraham Lincoln as the senator from South Carolina stood in Congress to announce (prematurely) his state`s decision to leave the Union that a junior senator from Ohio gave him a severe dressing down, calling his speech "low minded TREASON" and basically spelling out the consequences for the seceeding states in remarkable clairity, even saying that it be a war waged by the poor Southerners most of whom DIDN`T own slaves for the SOLE "benefit" of the few rich white Southerneers who did and whom incidently would do very little of any actual fighting or dying. The junior Ohio senator also predicted the eventual end of slavery and that losing the war would utterly devastate the South`s economy for decades to come. Apparently the lecture made the front page of the Charleston paper and was NOT well recieved...ironically almost EVERY prediction came to pass...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I was Born and raised in OHIO by Southern Born parents (Virginia)! Moved to Greenville SC and lived there for 7 years! I moved back to OHIO because my Father became ill...When my parents are gone I will move back to SC!
I still have friends that still live in Green-val, Myrtle, and Charleston.
AND, I fully understand why Southerners feel this way!

The charm of the South is the laid back lifestyle, the friendliness, and the culture/food!
When I was there from 1988 til 1995 people from NY and Mass were moving down in hoards. They ALL are rude, obnoxious, and butt-holes, with no common sense!...after BMW and a few other BIG companies got rolling and raided Honda Management etc, word got out about how nice living in SC is, Ohioans started relocating, and most acted just as bad....Beside the Civil War (THE SOUTH WILL RISE AGAIN!!!) THIS IS HOW IT STARTED!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

My sister and her family live in SC and I've seen the hate. It usually comes from the "the Civil War ain't over, its just halftime" crowd. The poor whites who somehow feel disenfranchised and blame their woes on everyone else.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Pigsticker said:


> The poor whites who somehow feel disenfranchised and blame their woes on everyone else.



That sentiment is worse up here in the North...at least in the Rural South if someone is hungry, they'll go out and look or hunt for food...here, they just sit and want more food stamps!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Browse some BBQ boards and see how Texans like Ohio.

*snicker* we have water.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

we went down too charleston last year to visit my wifes family....we walked into the hotel and on the counter sat the days paper.....front of the paper top of the headlines said "Ohioans Invade South Carolina"......I looked at it n was like "wtf" n then the hotel clerk says.....where you from....i said......iowa....then she had to see my license to check my hotel reservation lol.....woops.....idk what it is about it all but it has a lot too do with ignorance.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> "People that bitch about grits, sweet tea, and South Carolina drivers, among other things, can go the hell back to whatever hole they came from and leave my beautiful state alone," says Bastian.


Ah, yes. That famous "southern hospitality" we keep hearing about.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

vc1111 said:


> Ah, yes. That famous "southern hospitality" we keep hearing about.


Northerners that go down there and act like they have some sense, have no problems what-so-ever! It's the rude, foul mouthed, "act like everyone should bow down to them/better than everyone else" Northern 'tudes.....that the laid back, easy going, Baptists, with a strong Southern Spirit.....can't handle!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I mean eventually, all that heat, humidity, and incest had to lead to a slanted sense of perception.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

BFG said:


> I mean eventually, all that heat, humidity, and incest had to lead to a slanted sense of perception.


Exactly! Led me to believe there were no Fat and Ugly women in SC...the sad thing was it was true....the only Fat and Ugly women came from the North! The heat and humidity just allow the Southern Belle's to wear bikinis all the time!!!LOL


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

What's that saying? Something about don't _____ where you eat. I'll bet some of the people associated with that article recieved a few phone calls from their local government officials.

Also...many more NY and NJ residents have primary(retire) and secondary homes in SC. Especially along the coast.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

There is a reason the South lost the war...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> There is a reason the South lost the war...


Actually 2...Manufacturing and Population!
Now they have both!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok first I have to say I was born in Wyoming, but have lived in central Ohio for most of my life. I have traveled all over the country and to various countrys around the world. 

Every city/counrty has its a-holes, but America and people for more urban neighbor hoods tend to be more "douchey or yuppy" as you will. Most have the entitlement attitude that everything revolves around them, right now! People from the rural areas tend to be more humble and gracious. The south is great and I totally get what intimidator is saying about the lifestyle. I am about 45min to an hour north of columbus, and I hate people from columbus! rude and inconsiderate. The thing is people in metropolitan neighborhoods tend to make more money and therefore tend to travel more, and thus spread there douchery around with them.

I have been to several european countries as well as carribean countries, they alll hate americans. They will be nice to your face but if you can really get them talking they hate us. Why? Because we as a society have become extremely rude and arrogant. My case in point, I have been to Jamaica a number of times. I am convinced that these people are the happiest and friendliest people you will meet. Now they live 5-6 in a 15x15 hut with no running water, no a/c, nothing. American money is $1=$70 jamaican, they are poor! But they have everything they need, they farm and gather/grow there food, they get around by walking and make spare money by selling goods to tourists. The money they do make is saved and goes in to a family pool for such things as home repairs/expansion or a family vehicle. They are very family oriented. Now americans (an ever increasing majority) are well off compared to 80% of the world, we have nice houses and nice cars, designer clothes and the newest technology but yet we have droves of people on anti-depressants and happy pills. All kinds of drug addicts and murderers. People stealing from there own family members. Our country is supposed to be an inspiration for the world and our society is leeting it go to sh#$! People just have no manners or common sense anymore and its sad.

Sorry for the rant.....(as I step off my soapbox)


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

shorebound said:


> There really is one thing that sums this up..... O!!!H!!!!
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I...O

That's what we're talkin about!


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

preface by saying that I lived in Ireland for a year...

I made some good friends there and when they truly opened up it came down to the arrogance and treating the locals like servants. They were always relieved when they would find out that we are not all like that.

I attribute it to the large percentage of people that go on all-inclusive cruises and Disneyworld type vacations where every worker IS your servant. These same people decide they are going to try vacationing in Ireland, carribbean, whereever, and when they get there they act the same way as they do on their cruise. 

The same thing probably happens when the city folk go to the south. They are used to everything happening in a hurry and everything being loud and if you are not loud you are not going to get the taxi!

Just a lack of understanding, respect and effort from both parties really, then we let ourselves digress back on the last time we fought to the death and fan the flames


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Kidding aside, jerkwads come from all over the country...these are the idiots who treat airport workers, service folks like crap....their in the cities in the south, just like here in the north....NO DIFFERENT....

I spend a LOT of time in NC, and haven't seen this hate OH attitude, but rather very friendly. I do know as soon as you cross the NC-SC state line, produce stands and giant billboards pop up everywhere.

I also know the SC beaches would be broke without the northerners spending their money there. Can't say that about the NC beaches as a lot of southerners drive through SC to get to the NC beaches.....as they are more homes/condos


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Let's see, most foreigners hate the US.That must be the reason so many of them want to move here and so many visit here? As for SC, the fact they don't like Ohio isn't even on my list of concerns. How can you not like an entire state or its residents? Really!


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

I've lived in OH my entire life but have been able to travel and work all over the country and we are very different than the South. Most in the South are laid back, hard working, respectful and honest people unlike so many who are taking free handouts from uncle sam in cities all across OH. My first time there on a business trip I was floored that everyone addressed me as sir. The kindness I have received from the Carolinas to TX is amazing and I can honestly see why so many from the North are moving there. I truly love my state and will most likely never leave, I just can&#8217;t stand a lot of the lazy SOB&#8217;s who live here.

The South is being invaded by Yankees all over again. Companies are moving there in droves because of unions and liberal policies handcuffing businesses and people in the North. With the jobs go the people. I only hope that those Southern values are passed on to the new residents who are streaming in.


----------



## javacoder (Jul 13, 2011)

William Tecumseh Sherman


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

javacoder said:


> William Tecumseh Sherman




I guess now, since the North has nothing else on the South...this is what we'll "rest our Laurels on"! 

You made the point!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I go down to SC every once in a while for vacation. Last time my brother put a rebel flag boogie board in the window, that might be why they hate us.. my bad


----------



## Fly Slinger (Apr 17, 2010)

I have been in the South over 30 years now. Atlanta currently. Born and raised in Ohio, OSU alum. They hate us down here, really. Don't ever say up North we...... I think it is the civil war thing. I never felt or thought one way or another until I moved here. There are true southern gentleman, but a lot not so true, or hospitable either.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Northern Reb, I know what you're talking about with the sir/ma'am thing. We went down there two years ago to visit my wife's family. All her little brothers and sisters(she's the oldest of nine) were warned to address elders as such, or they'd get their mouths smacked. Sure enough, they beat some manners into them kids! While we were there, most everyone was polite and curtious, just didn't understand the gobacktoohio bumper stickers. I guess shared politeness can overcome prejudice in certain cases.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

The only state I've witnessed the extreme dislike of Yankees is South Carolina.I've been to Virginia, Tennessee, Georgia and Mississippi and the people there were very friendly


----------



## Fly Slinger (Apr 17, 2010)

oh, its here in Georgia too, more so in the rural areas. Very polite, but lurking. The proverbial, "You aint from around here, are ya?" It is a mistake most of the time to admit to having anything to do with the North, not Just Ohio. But there really is a true southern hospitality. It can be unbelievable, it is just a little more rare then I think it used to be.


----------



## SgtBone (Apr 22, 2010)

I was stationed in the Charleston area for 2 years from 97 to 99 and I never noticed this. I felt right at home there. My wife is from there and her sister married a guy from Findlay. I did notice at the church I attended there that a lot of people were from OH and PA. With a Navy weapons station and an Air Force base there and many tourists, maybe the locals feel a bit overwhelmed.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Because I refused the governor position they offered me while I was down there. Sorry guys


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

That article is humorous. The author is either writing this tongue in cheek or they are delusional. Anyone can pick a specific group of people or some subject, conduct biased research, twist the facts and publish an article that rips on people, in this case- Ohioans. Too bad this author is wrong- sure there are a good deal of imbeciles in the buckeye state, but I have come across far more Ohioans who are respectful, hard working, and good natured.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

The memory of William Techumsa Sherman is somewhat unpolitely remembered in the South in general, and in Georgia AND South Carolina particurly. He was born in Ohio at Lancaster and at the beginning of the Civil War was a military history and science professor at Loiusiana State University. He was so well thought of that he was actually offered a general`s commision in the Army of the Confederacy, but not only flatly turned it down, but proceeded to give a no holds barred warning of the insanity that the South was deciding to embark upon and was "escorted" most of the way back North to keep him safe from being lynched. Upon his now famous "March to the Sea' his 3 attached arny groups included the 13,000 strong Army of the Ohio, largely manned by "Buckeye" troops whom were accussed of perhaps more than their fair share of atrocities, not that they were completely innocent. I believe that Sherman DID order the executions of over 100 Union soldiers for war crimes, mostly murders and rapes, but too, many guilty parties were never caught. The Army of the Ohio was also directly responible for burning Columbia, the South Carolina capital, almost completely to the ground and destroying every railroad and major bridges within 25 miles of their march route and stripping the surrounding areas of food and fodder as well as helping to gut Charleston along with the other 65,000 Union forces. Think any of that could have something to do with it ? The Ohio state flag was widely seen at the head of his column...


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

Well said. If we have the only state with a-holes I would would try to retain a publisher. We don't, no need to make millions, lets just fish and be happy. That's what it 's meant to be....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry, was speaking about the 2nd to last post

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah we got a sort of sugar-coated version of the war in our history classes. There was never a whiff of war crimes, but when you look at crimes in just about any other war since then, you have to figure it was happening then, too.

I've heard that the history of military campaigns in Kentucky makes no sense, both armies going back and forth all over the place - until you overlay a map of all the distilleries, then you can see what they were after.


----------



## catchabuzz (May 26, 2009)

I moved from MA to Greenville back in the 1990's and lived there for about 13 years. I have learned from the south that unless you are from there they hate just about everyone. We moved to Ohio mostly because of this reason. I had a son in Greenville and decided that South Carolina was not the place for us. It seems the whole area is angry with the rest of the world. It's funny because the people they are angry with (i.e. Yankees and foreigners) are the ones bringing these large companies into the area and giving them jobs. As I say, there are parts of the south that I miss but it is just not right for me. I still have my entire family living down there and have noticed them "changing" over the years to become the same way. We visit a lot and I think it's funny how different people will treat me because I have an Ohio license plate.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I've seen some stories about how they're having trouble with determining the exact NC/SC state line. It was laid out by the "metes and bounds" method, that sometimes uses a landmark like a particular tree that's no longer there, or some natural feature that has changed. Some people are finding out that they're now in a different state.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

like a history lesson here. hope its correct. one thing i know is that overall we as americans have been painted as ignorant and selfish in all other countries. and overall all people can be A Holes doesnt matter where you live period. i work cable and cover over a 200 mile area from country to downtown Akron and you get all types. i have had the nicest people in the dumps and in mansions and have been cused out by others just as fortunate and poor. i believe its lack of good parenting, lack of correct attitude in life, and lack of Jesus in peoples life. just my opinion thou.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

There is a Southern Zodiac where the signs are foods (I'm a Butter Bean, born in November) - I went looking for it but found this one instead, where the signs are road signs. Scroll down to DO NOT ENTER and PRIVATE ROAD.

http://tobey100.hubpages.com/hub/The-Southern-Zodiac-Whats-Your-Sign


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i wont go there now. they can all stick it. morons are everywhere, its not exclusive to ohio. 


anyone making blanket statements about the south and ohio such as "they are hardworkers, they dont sit on their butts collecting government checks" are just being ignorant. 

do yourself a favor, go to google and search "ohio unemployment rate" and then search "south carolina unemployment rate"

ohio is over 1% less then south carolina.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> That sentiment is worse up here in the North...at least in the Rural South if someone is hungry, they'll go out and look or hunt for food...here, they just sit and want more food stamps!


sorry dude, but this is straight up ignorant.

poverty rates
ohio - 15.8%
south carolina 18.2%

unemployment rates
ohio - 7.5%
south carolina - 8.9%


to say that southerners do this, and northerners do that is short sighted, lazy and without merrit. southerners live in the south, northerners live in the north, thats about it. although we ohioans seem to be harder workers and less reliant on government assistance according to FACTS.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i went to that website they have like 4yrs ago...it was hilarious.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

There's some Jeff Foxworthy quote in response to claims that the "you might be a *******" refers to the South. He said, go 30 miles out of any major city, and people are the same.

BTW my favorite one is "If you cut your grass and find a car..."


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Ohioans come by the reputation honestly.

In Canada for instance, the boat with fishermen adorned in mosquito netting, long after the black fly hatch are from Ohio.

The cluster of boats radioing to each other on a regular basis are from Ohio.

The fishermen bringing every fish they catch up the steps are from Ohio.

The fishermen throwing Daredevil spoons for Pike are from Ohio.

And worst of all, the group leaving their Bud cans on the islands or shore lunch spots are from Ohio. 

Sad, but in the great majority of instances - TRUE!!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

BMustang said:


> Ohioans come by the reputation honestly.
> 
> In Canada for instance, the boat with fishermen adorned in mosquito netting, long after the black fly hatch are from Ohio.
> 
> ...


and the people from kentucky lack teeth

and the people from kentucky who went on vacation to ohio actually turned around and came home because they saw a sign that said "kings island, left"

and then there was the truck full of kentuckians who drowned in the ohio river because when their truck crashed into the water they couldnt get the tailgate open.

cant forget lack of dna variety in kentucky.....


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

I think it's really just human nature when it comes down to it, everyone wants to think their way or team is better.
Browns/steelers(sux), OSU/Michigan(sux), country peeps with manners/city peeps, fly fishing/worm dunkers, fishing boaters/rec boaters, USA/anyone else(sux), etc., etc., etc...
I was born and raised in rural OhighO and I've seen it first hand from several differnt viewpoints within the state, and even more so when I was in the worlds finest Navy and was stationed in the south. In my experience in the south where the "yes sir - yes mam" was the rule (only for the kids it seemed) the southern charm ended right about there, then the peeps were peeps just like anywhere else I have ever been, some really good people and some down right nasty. 
As I have aged gracefully 8), and have experienced different places as well as other peoples and cultures and came back to OhighO what has always cracked me up is the OhighO'ins that feel the need to have a rebel flag of some sort - I still chuckle eveytime I see one. 
Sporting a rebel flag doesn't make you "country" or "a rebel", no more than putting on a suit makes you a businessman or a manager.
If you want to sway the deep rooted perception of us "yanks" they have down there, then kill them with kindness say I.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

lordofthepunks said:


> and the people from kentucky lack teeth
> 
> and the people from kentucky who went on vacation to ohio actually turned around and came home because they saw a sign that said "kings island, left"
> 
> ...


LOL - We certainly have our shortcomings, but it is Ohioans that the Canadian locals have problems with. Could be because 70% of the tourists who frequent the North Channel are from Ohio, and most of the remainder are from Michigan who are less obtrusive, respect the environment, and "blend." 

As in any group assessment, there are good and there are bad, but it is the bad Ohio buffoons who they remember, and trust me, after spending a month a spring for 23 years, there are plenty of them.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

BMustang said:


> LOL - We certainly have our shortcomings, but it is Ohioans that the Canadian locals have problems with. Could be because 70% of the tourists who frequent the North Channel are from Ohio, and most of the remainder are from Michigan who are less obtrusive, respect the environment, and "blend."
> 
> As in any group assessment, there are good and there are bad, but it is the bad Ohio buffoons who they remember, and trust me, after spending a month a spring for 23 years, there are plenty of them.


whatever dude, you using blanket statements to insult a group of people that you dont know. people are people are people. there is ABSOLUTELY zero difference in people from ohio then people from any other state other then where you live. 

have you personally seen a guy leave a beer can on the bank, go up to the guy and ask him where he is from? and do it again, and again, so that you could verify that there is a pattern of ohioans leaving more then their 70% of the trash behind? and if you did this study, how big was your sample size? after all, if we represent 70% of the tourists for that area, then we would have to leave more then 70% of the trash behind in order to deserve the accusations of being obtrussive, not respecting nature and unable to blend.

and what does that mean anyway? "blend"? do you expect everyone that goes to canada to be wearing flannel shirts and have a grizzly adams beard? should we all be driving rusted out, 1982 ford f150s? should we all look like we have been hibernating for a decade? maybe we should all start practicing our babe winkelman accent? and say things like "eh" and "dont ya know". 

false, insulting perceptions, thats all youre spouting.


----------



## Bob From Salem (Jun 10, 2012)

What's the big deal anyway? Who wants to live in SC? Have you ever been down there in the summer?:dazed: Hot and humid just doesn't do that little slice of hell justice. They can have it. I like having 4 seasons rather than 2, hot and not so hot.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

GARNERMAN357 said:


> like a history lesson here. hope its correct. one thing i know is that overall we as americans have been painted as ignorant and selfish in all other countries. and overall all people can be A Holes doesnt matter where you live period. i work cable and cover over a 200 mile area from country to downtown Akron and you get all types. i have had the nicest people in the dumps and in mansions and have been cused out by others just as fortunate and poor. i believe its lack of good parenting, lack of correct attitude in life, and lack of Jesus in peoples life. just my opinion thou.


So i have to be a Christian to be nice? Now that's highly offensive.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow, I didn't expect this topic to be such an arguement starter. Seems like everyone is easily offended. I think that each person is individual and shouldn't be judged upon anything but the person they are. And if someone doesn't like you for that, too bad for them. So instead of arguing prejudice anymore I will say this instead: 
I am caucasian, husband to a bi-racial woman, father of an adopted child, union electrician, ohioan, christian, fan of most ohio sport teams, love mopar, fishing, hunting, and family. 
I would be happy to wear any of these labels. I am myself. I wish that all people could accept a person's differences, instead of hating them for them. Lets chill with all the anger towards each other; that was the point of this topic.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Bob From Salem said:


> What's the big deal anyway? Who wants to live in SC? Have you ever been down there in the summer?:dazed: Hot and humid just doesn't do that little slice of hell justice. They can have it. I like having 4 seasons rather than 2, hot and not so hot.



The UpState where I lived is Very Nice...with 4 seasons! The mountains are close, the beaches are close, all the Southern Nascar tracks are close, Big cities in other States are close, 10 lakes LARGER than GLSM...6 lakes over 50,000 acres, Lake Marion is 110,000 acres!
The largest City (Columbia) only has 130,000 people. And of course SEC football is Better!

GO BUCKS!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

My brother has spent 8 years of his Marine Corps career in Beaufort, SC. Between him living there for 8 years, and my family visiting there several times over the course of that 8 years I haven't seen any negativity towards Ohioans. That's probably due in part to Beaufort not being any kind of a touristy town, but mostly just a small town with a marine base. I will say that I think in general the people I run into when down there (and when I visit the OBX as well) are generally nicer and more polite than people are up here.

Also, South Carolina has warmer winters than us but they do have much milder temperatures. The whole Hot and Not so Hot thing sounds more like Florida. Beaufort is in the southern part of S.C. and it regularly got down into the 40s and 50s there. 

The one time my family made a special out of the way stop to check out Myrtle Beach for the day, it was a record low 28 degrees!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh I meant to add to all of that, that I do enjoy living in Ohio and I think overall it has a lot to offer. I don't care much for Columbus but we still have cedar point!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

My youngest son goes to Clemson and has freinds from all over SC and he says it's true about the Ohio thing. They kid him that he's one of the Ohio transplants. lol


----------



## tcoss (Aug 30, 2011)

RiverCat said:


> Just did some research, they really do hate Ohioans!
> 
> http://gobacktoohio.com/
> 
> ...


That has to be the dumbest article I've ever read. Baby seals...really.


----------



## JOJOFLY (Jan 12, 2011)

All I know is northerns livin in the south now tell me'' just remember you are in the south and they lost the war.;'


----------



## Bob From Salem (Jun 10, 2012)

Intimidator said:


> The UpState where I lived is Very Nice...with 4 seasons! The mountains are close, the beaches are close, all the Southern Nascar tracks are close, Big cities in other States are close, 10 lakes LARGER than GLSM...6 lakes over 50,000 acres, Lake Marion is 110,000 acres!
> The largest City (Columbia) only has 130,000 people. And of course SEC football is Better!
> 
> GO BUCKS!


My mom used to live in the Greenville-Spartanburg area. It was hot there. I also travelled extensively through SC when I worked for Norfolk-Southern as a subcontractor. It was hot all the time. Miserable is all I can say about their weather in late spring to middle fall. To be fair I wasn't there in the winter but that stretch was a killer. And also to be fair, Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi and Lousiana are even worse in the summer.


----------



## mrgobucks (Apr 21, 2012)

I've lived near Hilton Head, SC for the last 7 years and it's very true that when you say you are from N.E Ohio you kind of get this groan followed by "isn't everybody from Ohio..." 

I honestly think it has a lot to do with the lifestyle down here. Too many of the transplants want to change the way things are done. Instead of embracing the lifestyle, they want to make it like where they are originally from. I'm in the sales business and I can't tell you how many times conversations start like "back in NJ this is how we did things, this state is ass backwards..." Sometimes, it's better to embrace the lifestyle than change it. 

Unfortunately, with the influx of people, the chain restaurants & strip malls are showing up and a lot of the locals are very concerned with the health of the estuaries, which include the way a lot of them make their living. That being said, it's NOT Ohioan's fault. 

My wife and I moving back after 7 years to be closer to our aging parents. We both want our parents to know our 4 month old daughter. I'll admit, it's bitter sweet as this has truly been a cool place to live. I can envision myself living here at some other point in life. 

Anyway, tight lines...hopefully I'll get a chance to meet some of you soon.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

If you ever meet anyone from any state that is "still" mad from the Civil War, one should have the legal right to do whatever necessary to keep them from breeding. Just saying


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Went on a charter 6 years ago (6 guys) all from SC except me. A yank.

Comments like ' hey yank it's your turn.', etc. etc. after 6 hours it got old from 3 guys that were all over 50ish? After the charter the Captain of the boat apologized to me for their comments. The younger ones (30ish), did not have the peanut mentality of the other 3. 

My total evaluation was the 3 guys that nick- named me yank were still fighting the war & had a grudge on everyone from the North.

No harm done since I took into consideration old school peanut mentality. I sorta started to enjoy it as a form of entertainment ?

Nik,


----------



## fishNbutler (Jun 29, 2005)

Lived in Charlestown for 8 years from 1973 - 1981. I was suprised that they were still fighting the Civil War at that time. Southern Hospitality is in many ways a myth. They were very nice while taking your money, but flipped you the bird when walking away. Not all mind you, but more than a few. I was there long enough to not be considered a northerner anymore by the people I knew and so I sort of saw some of it from the inside.
Lived all over the area and ended up out on the islands the last three years where they are suspicious of everyone. Enjoyed the beach life, but had to leave and try to accomplish something. Very seductive lifestyle.
Moved to Cincy and the folks here warned me of the humidity. Ha! Please, I didn't even feel the humidity up here for 7 years after living with what we had down there.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nikster said:


> Went on a charter 6 years ago (6 guys) all from SC except me. A yank.
> 
> Comments like ' hey yank it's your turn.', etc. etc. after 6 hours it got old from 3 guys that were all over 50ish? After the charter the Captain of the boat apologized to me for their comments. The younger ones (30ish), did not have the peanut mentality of the other 3.
> 
> ...


They were probably waiting for you to call them Reb...


----------



## Hattrix (Jun 26, 2012)

We don't hate Ohioans,we beat you 35-3 and 18-15! Oh, wait, you meant South Carolina, thought you meant University of Southern California! Haha


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I hate to go against the grain here, but I've always been treated well when I traveled South. I've spent weeks in the Savannah Georgia area and have always been warmly received. The people I have come in contact with were quick to find common ground, as most had relatives up north.

I like it down there, and I've always been shown a level of respect. Not saying any of you are wrong, but my experiences have differed.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hattrix said:


> We don't hate Ohioans,we beat you 35-3 and 18-15! Oh, wait, you meant South Carolina, thought you meant University of Southern California! Haha


If you count both teams, I wonder how many ineligible players were on the field during those games.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hattrix (Jun 26, 2012)

SC had none! Reggie was gone by then.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

jcustunner24 said:


> I hate to go against the grain here, but I've always been treated well when I traveled South. I've spent weeks in the Savannah Georgia area and have always been warmly received. The people I have come in contact with were quick to find common ground, as most had relatives up north.
> 
> I like it down there, and I've always been shown a level of respect. Not saying any of you are wrong, but my experiences have differed.


Everyone gets a warm-welcome in the South during tourist season...


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> and then there was the truck full of kentuckians who drowned in the ohio river because when their truck crashed into the water they couldnt get the tailgate open.


thats funny. 

btw: the world doesnt hate americans.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I still hate SC from the time Ryan Brewer walked all over us in 01 outback bowl. Then again, he was Mr. Football Ohio and the Bucks blew him off...


----------



## Bob From Salem (Jun 10, 2012)

JamesT said:


> I still hate SC from the time Ryan Brewer walked all over us in 01 outback bowl. Then again, he was Mr. Football Ohio and the Bucks blew him off...


You can look at that 2 ways. Yeah the Bucks lost but...it got Cooper fired. Which, to me, is a glass half-full kinda of thing.


----------



## Bob From Salem (Jun 10, 2012)

Hattrix said:


> SC had none! Reggie was gone by then.


Riiiight. He was the only one.


----------



## wolfen66 (Jul 30, 2013)

Intimidator said:


> I was Born and raised in OHIO by Southern Born parents (Virginia)! Moved to Greenville SC and lived there for 7 years! I moved back to OHIO because my Father became ill...When my parents are gone I will move back to SC!
> I still have friends that still live in Green-val, Myrtle, and Charleston.
> AND, I fully understand why Southerners feel this way!
> 
> ...


I have the displeasure of living in Greenville. It's a hole, just like the rest of SC. Yeeaaaahhhhh...This place is charming if you like driving on crumbling, trash strewn highways, while looking at a sprawling, exurban wasteland of tract homes, big box stores, strip malls, & mega churches. I grew up in rural PA, have lived in NY state, CO, & SC, and have seen most of the lower 48 states in this Union. BY FAR, the native denizens of SC are the most insufferably rude, arrogant, pretentious, and down right mean spirited jerks in America. Can't wait to get the flock outta here, and go someplace where real people live. BTW...I've visited Ohio, and it's a helluva lot nicer than anywhere in SC.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Intimidator said:


> That sentiment is worse up here in the North...at least in the Rural South if someone is hungry, they'll go out and look or hunt for food...here, they just sit and want more food stamps!


Why let facts get in the way of your argument.

http://chartsbin.com/view/1403


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

even the cops suck more in OH...at least your not NJ...LOL


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Took a walking tour through Charleston several years back. When the tour guide found out we were from Ohio he started ragging on us Northerners. His grandpa told him if it wasn't for us they would be rich right now. He went on to explain how great Charleston was back in the early 1800s and how the Huguenots came there for religious freedom and how it was a great place for people from around the world ,to which I interrupted, unless you were from Africa. He didn't care for that comment too much lol.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

It's simple, spend your vacations in NC.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Wife and I stayed in South Carolina for two weeks. The last two weeks of March to be exact. We stayed at a place by the name of Chapin. We were right on Lake Murray. Not once did I , my wife or the the rest of the family which came down for the 2nd week. Have any negative incidents at all. In fact just the opposite .

We were all treated very well and even the neighbors let us use their private boat ramp. They offered us the use of it without us even asking. Which I never would have as I took the private signs seriously.

Anyone ever hear the expression you reap what you sow ? If you carry attitude and arrogance around it is very likely you will get it returned to you.

When I was in Vietnam with a 25 man team. About 75 % of us came from the southern states. I was the only one from Ohio. We all got along like a band of brothers. Yank and Reb were terms we all used often. No disrespect was intended and none was taken. However there was this big old boy from Georgia who was assigned to our fire base. He was under the firm belief that " Yankees couldn't fight with a d--n. " 

Some of our guys from Lousiana decided to get him and I together. Or as they put it " uh we got us a yank that could probably keep the flies from landing on ya ". Halfway through the fight in which he did not fare very well. One of the Cajuns told him " yep he a Yankee but boy he got him a rebel attitude don't he ".


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Wifes Uncle and family lives in Summerville right outside charleston....we stayed in charleston on the first night.....first thing in the morning im checking into the hotel we stayed at right downtown charleston and the newspaper was just laid on the front desk and the main page in big words said "GO BACK TO OHIO" then underneath it says Ohioans invade South Carolina......the clerk asked me where I was from and I looked down at the newspaper ad and said "I dont know if I should say" She chuckled and said.."yaaaa" LoL. We didnt have a negative experience though with anyone there. BEAUTIFUL town though with lots of history and beautiful homes!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

2 words..... Steve Spurrier!! 

GO SC GAMECOX


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Preface: Take from this what you will.
Had to do a paper for an econ class years ago on the migration of people with bachelor degrees from Ohio. (My memory & numbers may not be exact) Something like 80% who obtain a bachelor degree in Ohio do not take jobs in Ohio. 40% who leave end up in either SC or Georgia. Why ? Because those 2 states have put more money into higher education during the last 15 years than any other state. Why ? Because it attracts employers of higher tech companies. Ohio, Kentucky & Pa. had/have always been "blue collar" states with blue collar jobs where you could make a good living and train "on the job". High Tech jobs are the norm now, even a machinist now needs some college education to be able to run a CNC machine.
If you're smart enough to go to college (or a technical school) and get an education and develop the skills needed for higher paying jobs you're going to go where those jobs are. Right now they're in the southern states.
Maybe Ohio colleges should be also teaching "Southern Culture" instead of "Western Culture"


----------



## BuckeyeGirl (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! I am an Ohioan and have been living in SC for about three years now and I had no idea we were hated. I married a southern guy and relocated down here and this is the first I'm hearing of them hating us. It may just be a North/South thing because they seriously get stereotyped and trashed by northerners...not just Ohioans. But I agree with HookUpFishOn that they should try to appreciate the money we bring into this state just in tourism alone. I have been to a lot of places and Ohioans are not just coming to South Carolina on vacation. We are really big vacationers in general and, especially in the summertime or around holidays, you will see Ohioans traveling all over the east coast and Midwest. So, now that I have realized how much South Carolinians may actually hate me, simply because I am from Ohio....I feel really weird about living here. But, everyone has been very nice to my face... even when I'm wearing my Buckeye's gear during football season. I had no idea they were secretly Ohio haters. All I have to say is, ever since I can remember.... Ohioans have been huge vacationers and tourists. We are also hard workers, generally college educated and we are going to go where the jobs are, since the Midwest got hit hard during the recession. If they had enough qualified people in South Carolina to fill all the jobs, why are there any left for all of us Ohioans? I resent the stupid things South Carolinians are saying about us on their sites (which I just reviewed)....like we are all stupid, dumb, uneducated, fat.....it's ridiculous. It's so ridiculous, in fact, that I had to laugh at most of it. And, whenever I see Ohioans on the road they are generally very well dressed, driving nice vehicles and they are, for the most part, very nice to talk to. We may not go through all the pleasantries, like sir and ma'am, but we are certainly not being rude because we don't. It's just a faster pace of life where we grew up than it is down here. As much as southerners get made fun of by the entire north... especially the north east, why would they single out Ohioans? I think they feel threatened by us. And you don't generally feel threatened by someone you find inferior! Just sayin'! Anyway, that's my two cents worth. Go Buckeyes!!!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

They`re just jealous they don`t have any BIG 10 class college teams...Uh, do they have any pro teams at all ?


----------

